# OHIO TRU-QUARTER™



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a teaser photo! There isn't alot of detail to cut out, so while I am down in Waco, I would love some ideas on what the masses think about what might look better, leaving the state's shape as a solid piece like my south carolina quarter or cutting out the inside only have the outline remaining?

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the idea of cutting out the inside of the state with the outside remainig.  That way you can see the space station floating as well.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 24, 2011)

Leviblue said:


> I like the idea of cutting out the inside of the state with the outside remainig.  That way you can see the space station floating as well.




Please forgive me for Laughing at that, :biggrin: Its actually the Wright Brothers plane. But, thanks for sharing your thoughts


----------



## Rounder (Aug 24, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Leviblue said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of cutting out the inside of the state with the outside remainig.  That way you can see the space station floating as well.
> ...



LOL, it was probably the space station to the Wright brothers. But I do agree, it would seem more in flight if you cut out the inside. Dang Seamus, you keep showing this stuff, you are going to make me have to try it. It looks very interesting to me. And quite the challenge. I might be biting off more than I can chew, still being so new to turning and all. But I do have a tendency to just jump in and go for the gold.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 24, 2011)

Rounder said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> > Leviblue said:
> ...


 
I say go for it!  I would be... but I don't have a scrollsaw!  yet.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 25, 2011)

You  always amaze me (especially the KY quarter) and I've been hoping you would do an Ohio quarter. 

:clown:Are you gonna cut out around the ribs on the plane?:clown:


----------



## ttpenman (Aug 25, 2011)

*Ohio quarter*

This was my first thought. Excuse the crude drawing but hopefully you get the idea.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 25, 2011)

ttpenman said:


> This was my first thought. Excuse the crude drawing but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> Jeff in northern Wisconsin


 
Thats exactly what i envisioned! I just think it adds another level of difficulty that sometimes is nerve racking while i am cutting. It only takes one wrong move or vibration from the blade to snap


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 25, 2011)

Now see, I knew I would get comments on this and would have to give a history lesson. Now everyone knows the Wright brothers were flying around in NC when that famous flight happened.
So Ohio can claim the space station with the space suite on their quarter. :biggrin:
Must need new glasses.........


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 25, 2011)

*Here is how I would do the Ohio quarter*


----------



## glycerine (Aug 25, 2011)

Leviblue said:


> Now see, I knew I wold get comments on this and would have to give a history lesson. Now everyone knows the Wright brothers were flying around in NC when that famous flight happened.
> So Ohio can claim the space station with the space suite on their quarter. :biggrin:
> Must need new glasses.........


 
Well, the quarter does say "birthplace of aviation pioneers"...  I thought the same thing until I read a little closer.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 25, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> View attachment 58597



LoL, Ohio might take offense to the South Dakota quarter being called Ohio!


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 25, 2011)

Rounder said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 58597
> ...


 

SSSHHH.  Don't tell Seamus.  Let him do the SD one and then when he realizes its not Ohio, I'll volunteer to take it off his hands.  Any ways South Dakota and Ohio are tight.  Take for instance our Professional Sports....nearly identical.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 25, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> Rounder said:
> 
> 
> > D.Oliver said:
> ...



Hey! i saw that !!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 29, 2011)

well, talk about scary, the outline of the state of Ohio is super thin, wow, that was tough!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## RichF (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow.  That is some nice work.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2011)

RichF said:


> Wow.  That is some nice work.



Thanks, I just finished cutting that bout a half hour ago, trying to play catch up with several pen blanks.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome work Seamus. I'm just sorry you didn't take my advice on how to cut it out. I think it would have really added a lot to that quarter.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> Awesome work Seamus. I'm just sorry you didn't take my advice on how to cut it out. I think it would have really added a lot to that quarter.


 
In time my brotha, in time!:tongue:


----------



## burgerman (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work Seamus!   You must have the hands of a surgeon!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2011)

burgerman said:


> Nice work Seamus! You must have the hands of a surgeon!


 
I'm sure anyone that scrolls would prolly agree, this takes years of practice


----------



## socdad (Aug 30, 2011)

> I'm sure anyone that scrolls would prolly agree, this takes years of practice


 
Years of practice and a steady pair of hands! (+ much better eyes than this 60 yr old has )


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey, nice job on the quarter cut out.  The SPACE STATION turned out real nice in the background.:biggrin:

Seriously, excellent job as usual!


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2011)

Leviblue said:


> Hey, nice job on the quarter cut out.  The SPACE STATION turned out real nice in the background.:biggrin:
> 
> Seriously, excellent job as usual!




thanks Kevin! I thought so too!!:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Aug 30, 2011)

That turned out amazingly well!:good::good:

 Can't imagine the pucker factor with the state outline.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2011)

thewishman said:


> That turned out amazingly well!:good::good:
> Can't imagine the pucker factor with the state outline.



THANKS

OH IT WAS HIGH UP THERE LET ME TELL YA!:befuddled:


----------



## glycerine (Aug 30, 2011)

seamus7227 said:
			
		

> I'm sure anyone that scrolls would prolly agree, this takes years of practice



Yeah, years of practice and how much money in quarters down the drain from screw-ups!?


----------



## el_d (Aug 30, 2011)

That turned out pretty sweet Seamus....


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 30, 2011)

glycerine said:


> Yeah, years of practice and how much money in quarters down the drain from screw-ups!?



Believe it or not, less than $5 worth. For a brief moment, I thought this Ohio quarter was gonna join the ranks with the other failures, but i prevailed! 



el_d said:


> That turned out pretty sweet Seamus....



Thanks Lupe!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 30, 2011)

That is unbelievable! I just know I'd slip up everytime with that blade and mess it up. Glad you're doing these!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks nice!  If you need someone from Ohio to test it out for you, let me know


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 30, 2011)

(Years of practice and a steady pair of hands! (+ much better eyes than this 60 yr old has )

I am having a hard enough time trying to do 3-D holiday patterns,  I agree with Socdad also I seem to have to blink a thousand times to see the lines let alone try to trace something as small as a quarter.   Great work as usual.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 31, 2011)

Woodlvr said:


> (Years of practice and a steady pair of hands! (+ much better eyes than this 60 yr old has )
> 
> I am having a hard enough time trying to do 3-D holiday patterns,  I agree with Socdad also I seem to have to blink a thousand times to see the lines let alone try to trace something as small as a quarter.   Great work as usual.




If it makes everyone feel better, sometimes these lines do get twisted, but that is usually when i'm super tired, and I typically turn things off and quit when it gets that bad, cuz thats when i start messing things up:yawn:


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 31, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> If it makes everyone feel better, sometimes these lines do get twisted, but that is usually when i'm super tired, and I typically turn things off and quit when it gets that bad, cuz thats when i start messing things up:yawn:


 
Nope; doesn't make me feel better.  Maybe a South Dakota quarter would do the trick.:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 31, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> Nope; doesn't make me feel better.  Maybe a South Dakota quarter would do the trick.:biggrin:



just itchin' to get one aren't cha?! LOL:tongue:


----------



## Sawdust46 (Aug 31, 2011)

It looks great amd I'm glad you're doing them.  My old eyes don't work that well.


----------

